# 2003 Sentra Side View Mirror Replacement



## meh (Feb 2, 2014)

I need to replace the passenger side view mirror, including the assembly. Where can I find a replacement that will be identical to the original, and in the correct color for my car? I did some searching online, but it is not straightforward. All the mirrors that come up are not painted (I guess I would have to paint it), and I see some reviews commenting that the replacement is not exactly like the original. I also tried going to parts.nissanusa.com, but the mirrors are not even available on there. I need to sell the car, so it's important that I get something that looks correct. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

look in wrecking yards for the correct color or a dealer and have it painted


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Car-parts.com for a used one.


----------



## DeannaJHigh (Jan 11, 2014)

You will get some great deals online even on the first hand ones.


----------



## Paula Treichler (Apr 2, 2014)

Nissan Sentra 2000-2003, Side Mirrors by Replace®. Paintable. Damaged or broken mirror housings make your car unsightly, but driving with cracked or missing mirror glass can be dangerous, not to mention illegal. Don't risk your safety or run afoul of the law because of the high cost of an original equipment (OE) mirror! Replace side door mirrors are direct replacements for factory originals but cost much less. You get OE quality without the OE price.


----------



## Gladys Ng'endo (Nov 19, 2018)

Kindly visit DIYAUTOMIRROR for quality mirrors. I wanted to replace my driver side mirror and they shipped a nice mirror for my replacement with free installation instructions.


----------

